# S&W Model 12 Airweight



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

She is 41 years old, lots of holster wear and I wouldn't trade her for nothin !!!!! c1966, 38 Spl.
Me and this old gals got some road miles on us...........


----------

